# another HGB med grow



## HGB (Sep 17, 2007)

got a couple new strains I thought i would share here  

poisonberry and hashplant X bluesatellite 

got 12 for 12 on the germ, 6 of each in fox farms potting mix then off to my own make of organic soils and teas

got plenty of room and light's just wait'n on them....

here they are 3 days above soil  

grow on


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2007)

*Whats up HGB. Looks like the babies are off and running.   Looking foward to following your grow and watching your babies grow into healthy mature ladies. :aok: *


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 17, 2007)

lookin great HGB,i am trying to grow as organically as i can so i will be watching this one closely to see how it's really done,,,peace.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 17, 2007)

Subscribed


----------



## Mutt (Sep 17, 2007)

Lookin forward to seein how these strains turn out for ya HGB.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice HGB.  Very, very nice. :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2007)

Good luck with the ladies HGB.


----------



## HGB (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for peep'n in all

got plenty of time to yak about soil and what not along the way  

plants are under 80 watts of shop light's to start off and can go up to 2500 watts off HPS in a 8x8 room fo flower 

gonna harvest a worm bin soon and save'n up on coffee grounds as well as stocked up on some guano's and a few other goodies :hubba:

grow on


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 18, 2007)

> 2500 watts off HPS in a 8x8 room


I like the sound of that.


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 18, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> thanks for peep'n in all
> 
> got plenty of time to yak about soil and what not along the way
> 
> ...


 
Killer..just killer :bongin:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey Hgb, Ill Be Checkin In Now And Then To See How This Grow Turns Out. 

Good Luck 85c


----------



## simo123 (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't wait to see how this grow turns out hope everything goes right for ya


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 18, 2007)

Whats up HGB I really wanna see hoe this goes, good luck on your grow


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 18, 2007)

hey HGB all is looking good over there bro glad to see them all standing tall  will be looking forward to watching this grow good luck bro peace


----------



## HGB (Sep 20, 2007)

plants got a small drink of water today and will add another 80 watts of flo's tomorrow followed by a 1k hps a few days later  

thanks all for look'n in

grow on


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just waiting to see those crystals :hubba: :evil:


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah good luck with your grow ,, keep us posted with pics


----------



## medicore (Sep 21, 2007)

They look like the are doing great HGB.  Good luck with the grow.  Peace.


----------



## HGB (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks for the kind words all 

didnt bother with the 80 watt shop lights as I needed heat so I fired up a 1k hps :hubba: 

:watchplant: 

grow on


----------



## dmack (Sep 23, 2007)

definatly growing very nicely. Good job


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 24, 2007)

What's your lighting schedule man? :aok:


----------



## HGB (Sep 28, 2007)

hey toker lights on 24/7 here  

got caught off guard a bit on the food for a couple of them... I mixed up a week bat guano tea at 8-2-1 and added 1/4tsp grow big to that and gave them all a small sip ph'd at 7

there under the 1k eye Hortilux now at about 2.5 feet away so hope to see some good growth soon from them. Temp is easy to control still ,and keep'n it at 75* is no bigger...

grow on

:48:


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 28, 2007)

like BBP said i like the sound of that light situation u got. looking very healthy  and promising. keep up the good work

Fire it up

KT


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 29, 2007)

i see ya plants are comeing along nicely keep up the good growing


----------



## HGB (Oct 1, 2007)

transplanted today into 1 gallon pots. amended the bag of soil I started with,with lots of goodies  doesn't seem to pack a punch at all... should get a bit more action from it now

when i had the soil mixed I added the same amount of FFOF and mixed it in.

also watered with the high N bat guano(fast acting)tea with a dash of worm poo and coffee grounds.

wait and see again how they look in a few days now. temps are good(78) and I have the light right down on them as close as I can, plenty of air movement(15 inch fan) and no clue on RH....cant control it up there so why bother to know? same as out door growing I guess...get what ya get

sorry about the smudge on the pic 

grow on

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

They look fantastic HGB.  I especially like the one in the green pot.  She's gonna be special...you'll see.


----------



## HGB (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks SM  guess I will keep an eye on the green pot one  


didnt notice any shock on the transplant and soil mix doesn't seem to hot so far...here's what I added to the bland FF poting soil so I could use it beyound

DTE kelp meal 1-.1-2
rainbow grow 5-5-2
Micro Phos 0-2-0
FF happy frog 3-4-3
DTE alfalfa meal 2.5-1-1
Hydrated lime
EB stone tomato & veg 4-5-3
pinch of Azomite and biozome
steer poo
worm castings

probly miss'n a couple

here's the plants at 20 days.... just seem's to me they are growing kinda slow, but new strains so might be overly concerned a bit.

the other two pics of the same plant I think show a slight sign of to much light and not -mg as i dont see it on any other plants and that one is more direct under the 1k bulb than the others and the light is like 2 feet above tops.

Time will tell I guess....

grow on

:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 4, 2007)

they looking good HGB, when are u gonna flower??


----------



## HGB (Oct 5, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> they looking good HGB, when are u gonna flower??



thx... gonna flower after they show sex and go in to 5 gallon buckets... 2-3 weeks at least yet


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2007)

*Like always HGB everything is looking great. By the looks of things your gonna have a nice jungle when it comes time for flower.  *


----------



## HGB (Oct 7, 2007)

plants seem to be kick'n it some now

hit them with a weak mix of 1-1-1 today and think they should be good to go until flower with what I have mixed in the soil for them. If not then will brew more tea for them.

grow room temps are at 80 today :hubba:  

thanks for look'n in all and your kind words on my grow so far

grow on

:48:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn bro the ladies are looking awesome they really love the stuff your feeding them:hubba:  this is gonna be a great grow and I'm gonna have the front seat all the way through it  good luck brother peace


----------



## HGB (Oct 7, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> Damn bro the ladies are looking awesome they really love the stuff your feeding them



thanks bro, and yes so far they do seem to like there goodies:hubba: 

now if they would just get it on a little more I would be a happy camper 

grow on


----------



## HGB (Oct 10, 2007)

day 26 of veg

few pic's of the plants.... somit been snack'n on them

not sure what? but might be a mouse...

parts of the 1 plant are gone:doh:


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Oct 11, 2007)

dont mean to dig up and older thread but arent those male organs on that plant i see?
just curious still homming in on my sex scooping skills


----------



## HGB (Oct 12, 2007)

Shakey B0n3S said:
			
		

> dont mean to dig up and older thread but arent those male organs on that plant i see?
> just curious still homming in on my sex scooping skills



not sure why you think the thread is old but yes they look to be male parts on that plant


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2007)

*Looking good HGB. :aok: Did you find out whats been munching on your plants? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 13, 2007)

looking good hopefully u find what ate your plant.
i was noticeing when u tranplanted you transplanted to pots not much bigger,i use to do that i find it easier to start in 1 gallon pots then transplant after sexing to 3 gallon pots depending on how big u want your plants mine are about 2 feet or so,thats in my case i have a small closet and u can fit 12, i start that way and dependong on what u end up with will determine what u will transplant.i remember tranaplanting more then 3 times not good i keep it to a minimun of 1 now less stress.good luck looking great.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice healthy plants HGB.


----------



## 50bud (Oct 13, 2007)

Your an inspiration man, I really admire your grows, good luck on the rest of your grow.


----------



## simo123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey HGB Looking Good Best Of Luck Mate


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

yep was a mouse just like I thought... got 1 so far and traps out in case more show up:hubba:

watered the plants with just a bit of magnesium added in and culled 1 male out....

weirdest grow ever for me on this one with plants showing sex starting at day 23 and still NO alternating nodes or side branching :shocked: 

truth said I'm just about done playing with these ones as I dont have time for long veg plants and don't really care to flower single cola plants.

I have started 20 more plants for replacement's just in case 

*PurpleSkunk*


> i was noticeing when u tranplanted you transplanted to pots not much bigger


I went from 1 cup of soil to 1 gallon pots so thats 15 times bigger then what they started in. once I pick out a couple of good males for breeding the rest will go to 5 gallon buckets for flower

thanks all for looking in and the kind words

:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 13, 2007)

how do you choose you males for breeding HGB?? Like what do you look for??


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> how do you choose you males for breeding HGB?? Like what do you look for??



good question BFK  

gonna be lazy and quote MrSoul from the old overgrow FAQ



> The directly observable & important traits of male cannabis are as follows:
> 
> 1. Resistance to hermaphrodism
> 2. Vigor
> ...



didnt see a reason to rewrite it  I culled this male for grow'n pods 2-3 weeks early  


:48:


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!  how'd i miss this? SUBscriiiiiiiiiiibe


very healthy lookin plants right here.  lookin forward to watching these grow out!


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> lookin forward to watching these grow out!



kinda think'n trash em in the bin bro.....  bad vibes on this new stuff and really feel like I'm waste'n my time with them as I need plants that produce and grow just a bit faster....I know I'm pushing them hard with ferts and still they look like there  sit'n still.....

there is NO secondary growth at all:doh: 

been think'n maybe these seeds are only a 1/2 stable strain in a breeding project right now, dont know for sure but wait'n to get word back on that....

thx for stop'n in

:48:


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

huh?  odd................

maybe give'm a week.  then just flower them if they don't do anything else?

Have you grown these seeds before?


----------



## HGB (Oct 13, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Have you grown these seeds before?





> been think'n maybe these seeds are only a 1/2 stable strain in a breeding project right now, dont know for sure but wait'n to get word back on that....



nope


----------



## HGB (Oct 17, 2007)

got some fems showing now 

tea make'n day here for tomorrow's feed'n

I used 3 gallons of water for this batch, using 1 table spoon of  GUANO-GRO plant food(great stuff there IMHO) seabird guano, alfa, kelp and growbig/bigbloom

I use a peice of an elk bag for a tea bag and just tie it up and hang it on a stick and let the bubbles fly:hubba: 

use within 24 hours and give house plants the left over 

gonna flop the npk ratio on the next feed as flower time is near 

gonna fire up 500 more of hps on them in a few days and get a few into 5 gallon bucket's 

grow on all

:48:


----------



## 50bud (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey HGB, once again i just admire your grows, if you wouldnt care explaining or maybe show me a link, how exactly do make a tea bubbler??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 18, 2007)

*Everything is looking great as ever HGB. :aok: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking very nice HGB. Love the sound of your tea, I'd say the babies love it.


----------



## HGB (Oct 18, 2007)

50bud said:
			
		

> Hey HGB, once again i just admire your grows, if you wouldnt care explaining or maybe show me a link, how exactly do make a tea bubbler??



hey 50bud,

It's just a 5 gallon DWC setup:hubba: 

bucket and 2 BIG ole airstone's and fish tank pump is all that is needed

peace


----------



## 50bud (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks alot, yeah i have been looking into a DWC setup so im pretty fond to that setup for my first grow, which who knows when that will be. Im just trying to do some good research for quite a while to learn the "trade" but from the looks i dont think anything could beat growing in soil, and thanks to you and E-man which might i add are real inspirations im really leaning toward the world of organics.


----------



## HGB (Oct 19, 2007)

50bud said:
			
		

> Thanks alot,  and thanks to you and E-man which might i add are real inspirations im really leaning toward the world of organics.



your welcome....E-man is missed fer sure..... great info he left for us tho.... 

grow on


----------



## miah (Oct 19, 2007)

keep up the work
looks great


----------



## HGB (Oct 23, 2007)

got some info from the breader on theses so plans have been changed around a bit 

here's what he had to say



> the bsat was a single cola plant. i got some big *** colas from that stuff (one was about 24" of solid bud). i topped it once, and got 2 main colas (but they were smaller than the one main cola plants). i was hoping to get it a bit branchier x'ing it with the hash, but i think the sat came thru more.



last day of veg here and will xplant the rest into 5 gallon pot's soon...

hung another 500 of hps for them and will crank that up in a few days...

temps up to 83 today and plants are love'n it as well as me.... been run'n around 75 untill now and I can see the plants like the increase in the heat :hubba: 

12/12 start'n at 7 pm tomorrow 

grow on

:48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 24, 2007)

there looking good HGB, How long do you wait to give them the flower nutes, and do you flush 1st?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2007)

Meds are looking great HGB! Good luck with the rest of the grow.


----------



## HGB (Oct 24, 2007)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> there looking good HGB, How long do you wait to give them the flower nutes, and do you flush 1st?



thx,  If you look up at post  49 and how I made the tea you will see that I started bloom nutes 7 days ago in hopes of building up some calcium sinks for mid/late flower:hubba: 

no flush yet as the water is clear come'n out the bottom of the pots with a 10% run off plus I've got both veg and flower nutes in at the same time that i don't want to wash away quit yet.

EDIT: the plants need some good N the first 2 weeks of stretch IMHO, and I find it odd that one would flush it out at this time 


grow on :48:


----------



## stickytasticbud (Oct 24, 2007)

looking sweet....diggin the tea.


----------



## HGB (Oct 24, 2007)

got some new soil to play with.... 6 bucks for 2 cubic foot

just needed perlite and a few other things....

add'd to this...

micro phos 0.2.0
rainbow grow 5.5.2
FF pom 5-8-4
ff happy frog 3.4.3
EB stone 4.5.3

and a butt load of perlite

4 left to show sex now...

flower time here

grow on


----------



## 50bud (Oct 24, 2007)

Plants are lookin beautiful HGB you can tell whatever your doin to them they love by that deep green color.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

So how long did u veg b4 puttin them into flower? maybe you could give me some info on my grow. All i'm using is "Doc's carbon grow" and stuff called "Nitron"


----------



## HGB (Oct 25, 2007)

Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> So how long did u veg b4 puttin them into flower? maybe you could give me some info on my grow. All i'm using is "Doc's carbon grow" and stuff called "Nitron"



veged for 40 days from pop'n above soil... not sure what info you need but I have never used those products sorry

grow on


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 27, 2007)

The ladies are looking great bro cant wait to see the buds on them good luck and see ya soon brother peace


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*Holy crap HGB those ladies are gonna get freaking huge in those 5 gallon pals.   Looking foward to watching these monster ladies grow.  *


----------



## HGB (Oct 29, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> those ladies are gonna get freaking huge in those 5 gallon pals.



I hope so :hubba:


----------



## jash (Oct 29, 2007)

beautifull grow HGB:hubba:,can i take a seat?


----------



## HGB (Oct 29, 2007)

not much to show yet really.... first pic is of the calcium sinks that didn't get very big really...

in the second pic on the right you can see the toped one is put'n out a bit of secondaries now but pretty whimpy one's altho I have been told to expect that with these....

also found out that dad was a hermie so all males have been tossed and NO breeding will be done with these 

made some tea for the girls that they got today

weak dose of growbig
med. dose of bigbloom

in tea bag I added guano grow,seabird guano(1-10-0) and POM rose food and that PH'd to 7 so perfect there:hubba: 

thx for peep'n in all

grow on :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 29, 2007)

Ladies are looking very healthy. Seems like they love the home they're in. Good job HGB!


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 29, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> first pic is of the *calcium sinks* that didn't get very big really...


 
Hey HGB - Some strains they get really big and round.  Is that the term for those?  How did it get named that?

Looking good

PB


----------



## HGB (Oct 29, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey HGB - Some strains they get really big and round.  Is that the term for those?  How did it get named that?



hey porky,

It's just stored up non mobile nutrients that the plant will use latter on down the road to feed the secondaries 

pretty sure it got named that because that's what they are(small store's of calcium)  

pretty cool plant to grow heh?


:48:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

awesome, i have a 250watt hps iam going to use to flower mine if i can ever get the dayum thing wired... grow on hombre


----------



## HGB (Oct 29, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> i have a 250watt hps iam going to use to flower mine if i can ever get the dayum thing wired...



thats no prob there   did ya get a ballast kit? that needs hooked up?

pretty simple really to wire em up:hubba:


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 29, 2007)

i dunno buddy, either iam @$$%in stupid or lol i dunno, but yeah it didnt work for me, yeah it was a ballast kit, i went out and got the right hood for it, and wires, also got a 250watt bulb, but i need to get another one


----------



## HGB (Nov 8, 2007)

plants are settled in now I think and should start to bloom up now:hubba: 

gonna make a tea with a bit less N in it tomorrow and give em a high dose of P-K....

first pic is of the toped one.... didnt do any good really as the secondaries look weak to me but who knows....

will post up the next tea in a day or so

grow on

:48:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice, HGB.  Going to be a jungle for sure.  Can't wait to see them frosten up.  

Edit......This strain seems to like one main stem growth at this point, doesn't it?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 8, 2007)

theye looking nice and healthy like always HGB keep it looking good


----------



## HGB (Nov 8, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> This strain seems to like one main stem growth at this point, doesn't it?



seems so porky  

breeder I got these from has said the same and also said should be like a K2 main cola :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2007)

*Everything looks great as always HGB. :aok: *


----------



## jash (Nov 9, 2007)

looking nice and green there HGB:hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> seems so porky
> 
> breeder I got these from has said the same and also said should be like a K2 main cola :hubba:


 
Hey man You know this for sure - whether it's one big fat cola, or a bunch of colas, your roots, nutes, and light are going to give you some very smokeable bud from those plants!:aok:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 9, 2007)

no kidding, yours were veged 20 days longer than mine, and i can really tell the differance, but oh well, hope ya get a bountiful harvest



Dc


----------



## HGB (Nov 10, 2007)

fead them a light tea of bigbloom and sea bird guano 1-10-0 today

few tiped fans but not to worried yet as I have backed off the ferts a bit now

looks like fruit has set in

grow on


----------



## gmo (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking real good HGB.  Hopefully they smoke as good as they look!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2007)

*Looking great as always HGB. :aok: How tall you expect them fine ladies to get HGB? *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 11, 2007)

hi HGB, plants looking good man, and yes, i think flower has definately set in :aok:


----------



## HGB (Nov 11, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> How tall you expect them fine ladies to get HGB?



at 40 inches now and think the stretch is over


----------



## HGB (Nov 13, 2007)

2500k hps on now....2x1k and 2x250

planted one of the 1 gallon pots into a 3 gallon just see if it will go into shock at this time of the game.   other than that all goes good in the grow so far i guess....

grow on  :48:


----------



## Fing_57 (Nov 13, 2007)

nice looking girls HGB :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 14, 2007)

2500k?!? WOW!!!


----------



## HGB (Nov 14, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> 2500k?!? WOW!!!



hope for big buds on the girls


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

sure sounds like it :rofl: you got some lumens for them ladies on the way  looking good HGB as usslual


----------



## HGB (Nov 17, 2007)

made a tea of around a 1-2-3 ratio as well as made up a weak batch of 0-50-30 and watered in 2 parts today. all was ph'd to 7 and temps are max 80 and low 65 in grow with 2500k on

buds are form'n nice, and think they will fill in just fine in the next few weeks....

thx for look'n in all

grow on


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice, they are look perty, hope they turn out as sexxxy as in my dreams lol, j/p have a good one.


Dc


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 18, 2007)

there comeing along good HGB them buds are gonna be some fatty under all that light. You really brought outside indoors LOL. keep um looking good


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 18, 2007)

2,500 watts of power!  That _is_ bringing in the outside. :aok: 

How many square feet is your space?


PB


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 22, 2007)

wow HGB, i love your grow journal. you inspire me 
    The girls look great!!


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 22, 2007)

Right On!  :headbang2: 2500K


cant wait to watch these fill in.


----------



## HGB (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for looking in on my grow all

porky it's 12 square feet  

few pics, the toped one was a test i did on the poison berry and can see the lose in bud set from doing so compared to a untoped plant.... did make the secondary's go to town tho but those wont be all that great really either....

been a fun plant to play with so far but wont be in my line up of phenos

hope the 2500 of HPS will put some meat on there legs

gave them all another 1-2-3 tea today and will hit em with 0-50-30 again next time

grow on

:48:


----------



## Fing_57 (Nov 22, 2007)

1st time with a strain is full of unknowns
I'm sure you'll get all you can out of them :hubba:

looking Good Bro :farm:


:joint: Eye'N


----------



## HGB (Dec 1, 2007)

seem's there pack'n on some weight now :hubba: 

most are at 45 inches with nice main's 

gave em all a dose of 0-50-30 in a flower tea

grow on


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn bro they are looking great sure are packing on some weight:hubba:  looks like your gonna have a nice harvest there  gonna have to have us up there for a smoke out soon See ya around bro peace


----------



## jash (Dec 2, 2007)

looking great HGB:hubba:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW HGB, lookin great dude :aok:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 2, 2007)

Yea man very nice plants!
Good Luck on the rest of your grow bro:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## gangalama (Jan 19, 2008)

i can only imagine how good those are gonna taste. I Luv the organic approach!:cool2:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 19, 2008)

Any updates on your ladies HGB?
Im sure they packed on some wieght:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## HGB (Jan 20, 2008)

hey dro,

Those plants started to herm on me so i choped them all down and tossed them in the hash pile   was a mess around grow anyways so no harm done as far as time wise is concerned.  

I started more the same day and ran a side by side with my soil compared to fox farms (new changed soil ) and have stoped use'n it as mine out grow there's 2 to 1  

so i started a few more beans to get my med's built back up as well as some seed action:hubba: 

I also started some out in 5 gallon bucket's all the way down to 1/2 gallon.....  probly will start use'n 1 gal from the get go from now on 

the line up, and under a 1k eyehortalux is 27 plants

1 AO 

10 K2 counting the tag team in 1 pot

4 SS 

5 CM

4 BB

3 WR

all have been given a tea of high N bat guano and POM 4-5-5 at a light dose as the soil seems to be loaded up pretty good

been pretty busy as of late with a project as well as the mass notes on this grow for seeds but will try to post somit up when they get on in life a bit..

grow on :48:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 20, 2008)

good luck on the new girlies, HGB.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 20, 2008)

wow looking good


----------



## Fing_57 (Jan 21, 2008)

looks like a GOOD restart HGB :farm:


----------



## headband (Jan 21, 2008)

which soil do you use i want that 2x.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 21, 2008)

Great looking start HGB, good luck with those felines and may none turn bisexual  (Not that I mind in real life!)


----------



## HGB (Jan 21, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> which soil do you use i want that 2x.



I made my own soil


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello HGB.  Enjoy reading your journal.  How much space do you allocate for your soil process? Do you keep it indoor or outdoor?


----------



## HGB (Jan 23, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Hello HGB.  Enjoy reading your journal.  How much space do you allocate for your soil process? Do you keep it indoor or outdoor?



hey screwdriver,

space isn't an issue for me  the attic is 17x22 or so... one corner has my grow dresser and soil tubs... 3x15/gal tubs and 1x30/gal

also had my worm farm up there but it started to get to big, probly had 80-100k wigglers up there and the miss's didnt really dig that idea much :hairpull: 

so now i have a 6x4 3 foot deep pit outside as well as starting a few open ended above ground box's around my garden.

so most is inside except for composting.


grow on :48:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey HGB!! great looking plants you have there. you gonna have another jungle up in ya attic LOL. Keep up the good job


----------



## HGB (Jan 26, 2008)

thx all for peek'n in on my greens....

gave em all a high N tea today and moved them around some.... couple of em still our toss'n a hissy but fook em if they cant hang with the big dog's, always need fire starter here

couple where just start'n to droop.... pot's where good and dry like.

the ones started in the 5 gallon bucket's seem to be grow'n up and not down now as well

might pull a few out of there and toss em in another veg room and start flower in a week or so

couple of pics like


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 26, 2008)

wow, man... do you ever notice how much they've grown when you don't see them for a week... trust me, they exploded with growth... do u move the light up to take the picture like I do?  and what size light do you use for what size area u have quardened off? - don't mean to be nosey or saying anything... just curious....


----------



## HGB (Jan 26, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> do u move the light up to take the picture like I do?  and what size light do you use for what size area u have quardened off?



my walls are mobile bro   think the room is 6.5 sqd or so now and a 1k hps (eyehortilux) above them.... and yes i do move the light's for piccy's most times 

think max size in there goes 8x8 or so with 2500 watt's of hps if need be:hubba:

grow on


----------



## lax4wm (Feb 1, 2008)

You really seem to know alot about making your own soil and nutes.  It's admirable and makes me want to learn about it.  I'd start reading now but it's just a tease, don't have enough privacy around here to do what I really want.    
Keep up the good work HGB lovin the grows.


----------



## HGB (Feb 3, 2008)

well out grew that room so moved 7 out so far and tossed 1 runt into the worm pile

I also broke a few necks and will probly do a few more yet... I fired up another 1k light in there mainly for heat as it's been a cold  winter here.

the one's a took out are under 500 of HPS and in the same room as the heater is for now...

soon as i pull some male's those will go back under the bigger light's ......then..... shhhhhhh gonna fire the veg room up and get back into a rotation in flower  

pics arnt that great and a few broke necks flop'n around still

gave em all rain water this time and will tea them up next time with a high N guano/compost... my rain is PH 7 and tea's usually come out close to 7 as well

grow on


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 3, 2008)

HGB said:
			
		

> I also broke a few necks and will probly do a few more yet... and a few broke necks flop'n around still
> 
> gave em all rain water this time and will tea them up next time with a high N guano/compost... my rain is PH 7 and tea's usually come out close to 7 as well
> 
> grow on


 
Hey HGB - Boy those gals don't stand a chance around you. One step outa line and grow too tall, you get your neck snapped. That is a great technique to maintain height without sacrificing your limbs by cutting them off. Supercropping?

That pH at 7.0 is the key isn't it? Keep it neutral. Whatever you got going in.

I've heard of coffee grounds and teas from them are a good source of N. Have you had any success with it? I'm trying to get off artificial nutes and explore alternatives starting with some Nitrogens.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 3, 2008)

hey HGB... these tea's you make up, are they usually a modified worm casting mixture?... like... when do you use your worm castings usually and how, or r they a specific form of fertilizer on their own?... or is it maybe a base?... like when you pot, do you use the worm casting solids as a soil conditioner, then the juice in a tea as a booster... or just how do you use your worm farm exactly... cuz u talk about it... it is a symbiotic system to the grow.

don't mean 'ta pick yer brain too much... I just enjoy gardening myself.:farm: :watchplant:


----------



## HGB (Feb 6, 2008)

all got a even npk tea today  soon into flower caught all just start'n to droop some like  

I use worm poo as a soil amendment as well in teas :hubba: 1/2  -1 cup per gallon of soil or tea works good 

:48:


----------



## Mutt (Feb 6, 2008)

I see some bubbling goodies there. 
Well don't gotta tell you to keep it green 
Lookin great bro. :aok:


----------



## Fing_57 (Feb 7, 2008)

you give your plants ****?  

and **** tea?  :holysheep: 

I dont know about you   



BTW HB


----------



## Mutt (Feb 7, 2008)

Proper term in this forum is "****" fing. :angrywife:  :joint: :banana:  (just bustin yer well ya know. hehehehe  )
And I agree still wondering about this dude keeps puttin **** in his tea.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice lookin tea. When I mix up nutes I throw in a sprinkling of bat guana for good measure and let it fester for a couple of days. A whiff of this stuff would have you gagging. Missus tried to ban it from the house.

I told her that me and the bat dung come as a package


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking good buddie


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

looking really nice there


----------

